# Lost our 3 year old, how??



## CharlieCooper

Hi all. I'm new here, but mostly had questions I hope you all might be able to help us with. Last Monday, we had to put down our beloved 3 year old baby Charlie Cooper. He was a very big golden, 120 pounds of love. He was the goofiest, most lovable, happiest boy and we are absolutely heartbroken. All his life he has been completely healthy until the week before he passed. The entire week before he was lethargic, would not eat his dog food (but happily ate human food), continuously threw up, and the last 2 days he had a distended belly. We brought him to the vets Saturday morning thinking he just ate something bad or had inflammation. The vet came back and told us Charlie had an enlarged heart and heart murmur (he NEVER had a heart murmur detected prior), a mass in his spleen, extremely low red blood cell count, and mast cells in his blood. No ultrasound could be done on the mass until Monday. He had a blood transfusion done and the next day his albumin levels dropped. By Sunday night, the vets called us an told us he would not make it through the night. We could do a human albumin transfusion (which has not been shown to be very safe and there was no promise it would work) or put him to sleep. He had gotten SO weak and tired within those two days. He was 3 but looked as if he had aged 5 years. He would not have been strong enough for surgery to remove the mass (we never found out what it was, we assume cancerous tumor). His head atrophied and he was ademous/pitting because of all the fluid in his body. We were all with him when we put him to sleep, telling him how much we loved him and how amazing he was. I just hope he felt no pain or fear. The vet said it was likely cancer but we never got any real answers. What do you all think? Have you ever heard anything quite like it? We want some answers to put our minds at ease. We would have done everything if there was a little bit of hope, but the vet was discouraging from the moment we walked in. From other posts I assume it was hemiangosarcoma, but I don't know. This was our first golden. Any info would be appreciated. We're at a loss for words..


----------



## OutWest

I don't have any knowledge or experience to share, although others on here will (it's late so you will get more responses in the morning). I just wanted to say how sorry I am about your loss, especially such a fast loss of a young dog. It really is heartbreaking. We have a rainbow bridge section on here and people would love to learn more about your boy if you want to post pictures and share. Again, so sorry.


----------



## CharlieCooper

Thanks OutWest, I will most certainly post his pictures and story on here. So glad I found this site. He was an incredible boy and gave us the most unforgettable 3 years. Look forward to hearing more tomorrow.


----------



## laprincessa

Oh, Charlie Cooper, run free, baby boy


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry you've lost Charlie at such a young age.


----------



## Barkr

I have no insight to offer, but I do empathize with your shell shocked feeling. So sorry for your loss Charlie Cooper was a very sweet looking boy.


----------



## jacksilas

Oh poor Charlie Cooper. Poor you. I don't have any answers to even suggest, however I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for you, however inadequate. What a heartbreaking story.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Golden are so stoic....I don't think anyone can predict with them ...it seems that we only catch it when they can no longer be themselves ...you did all you could under the circumstances ... we hate cancer on this forum and everywhere else ...it take life at ANY age !!!! I hope sometime in the future your heart will reopen because your Charlie Cooper does NOT what you to be sad .... Tennis balls galore for Charlie... run fast and play hard !!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

I don't know,but I am so very sorry, I have a boy turning three today, that is so young,to lose your boy.


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm no expert, but it sounds like hemangiosarcoma. It takes them very quickly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I am so sorry. Like many on here, I do understand how you feel.
We lost our Bennett suddenly - four years later and I still think about him daily.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

I am so very sorry about Cooper. My heart goes out to you! It does sound like it could have been hemangiosarcoma-it takes them very quickly!

I added CharlieCooper to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-14.html#post2861530


----------



## swishywagga

So very sorry for your loss. Others here have lost their beloved dogs at a young age, so they maybe able to answer some of your questions. Sorry I can't personally help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Charlie Cooper.

I hope some of the members will be able to give you answers, I don't have the knowledge or experience with this.


So very sorry, Godspeed Charlie Cooper.


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry. Your Charlie Cooper is now pain free and watching over you. It does sound like hemangiosarcoma as we have dealth with that several times. Please do share pictures and stories of Charlie.


----------



## ssacres

So sorry for your loss. I know its a hard one. We love them so much .


----------



## Jingers mom

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

Your story is, unfortunately, very similar to mine.

We lost our Collie, Bruce, very suddenly last year, to Leukemia. He was two years old. Proabably a different type of cancer than your Charlie Cooper had, but the symptoms sound very similar. Bruce always seemed perfectly healthy, albeit very mellow. Then, over Memorial Day weekend last year, he started to vomit and stopped eating. He started to pant and became very lethargic. He would drink water, but no food, and what water he drank would come back up. Five days later, after regular vet and multiple specialists, we were told the only thing to do was put him down. We brought him home so that our kids could say goodbye, then DH and I took him in to put him to sleep. That was 5 days after he first exhibited symptoms.

Our vet reassured us that the type of Leukemia Bruce had was not due to environmental causes and there was nothing we could have done differently. My DH still isn't convinced of that. It's very hard to accept, especially when we lose them so young.

My heart goes out to you, because I know exactly what you're going through.
This board was a great help to me. As is my new Golen boy, Rocket.
I hope you will stick around. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## KathyL

Oh I am so very sorry. Three is just way too young. You have a range of symptoms there and with the spleen and low red blood cells I would lean to hemangio, but I am not a vet and just guessing from my own experience with goldens. Hemangio does sneak up on you with no real prior symptoms. I think there might be some members on the forum who are vets or vet technicians and they might be able to give you a better understanding of what happened. Charlie Cooper was a big boy and I see he was your typical golden who probably always had a tennis ball in mouth ready for a game. You have to be in total shock now so take time to absorb all that has happened and we are all here to help however we can. Again, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry for your loss. Three is too young.

Your story sounds a lot like the story of my German Shepherd Dog Nikki. About 5 days before we put her down, I noticed she just wasn't herself, but couldn't put my finger on it. All that week my four year old kept telling me that Nikki was shrinking. I did not understand what she meant by it then, but because she was at Nikki's level, she meant she was carrying her head down.

I noticed that she was not eating as much, but she would still gobble up cheese and bologna, so did not think much of it. Finally that Saturday, it appeared she needed to go to the bathroom but couldn't. My neighbor used to bring over his doggy bags from when he went out for steak and share it with my dogs. He approached me asking me if Nikki was okay because she had no interest in the steak, and she didn't look right. I immediately called the vet.

She had had a physical just weeks before, when they weighed her, she had gained 10 lbs since the physical - all fluid buildup. Enlarged spleen and enlarged heart ( I believe from the water buildup ). We took blood work and x-rays. The bloodwork pointed to cancer, and the x-rays confirmed shadows on the spleen. The vet as a courtesy, did a quick free ultrasound, and spots in her lungs, liver and spleen.

We were told it was cancer, and a very aggressive one, and whatever decision we made would have to be made as soon as possible with the recommendation of putting her down, which is what we did. Although we never got the formal diagnosis, I always assumed it was hemangiosarcoma too.

I had another GSD that I had to put down for the same thing, but his symptoms showed up differently. He actually collapsed on me and was then quite weak after he came too, and started passing blood. I guess he actually had a cyst burst, and if I did not put him down he would have suffocated to death, because he was losing the oxygen in his blood. All that happened within 24 hours of him showing symptoms. His also was all around the spleen.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I am so very sorry about your boy. How very difficult for all of you. When they pass away it's just simply miserable. It's especially tough when they are so young.

My first golden passed away at the age of 7. She was a little off her food for a few days so I took her to the vet. He found a large mass in her stomach and did surgery to try and remove the mass, but she passed away during the surgery. The vet said it was hemangiosarcoma.

Your boy became ill so fast I just can't believe there was anything anyone could have done for him.

Please know I'm thinking about you and your family during this very tough time.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances that bring you to us.

My heart aches for you and sweet boy. I am glad that you have found this community, where you will find a lot of people with experiences similar to yours and many more who understand the anguish of losing a beloved dog.

Peace be with you.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss. I am suspecting Hemangiosarcoma in your boy as well. It is an aggressive cancer without any obvious symptoms up till it is too late. Our golden babies are so stoic, want to please and have a high pain threshold which does not always work in their favor. By the time they are in serious pain, enough to let us know and show symptoms, it usually is too late with this type of cancer. 

I lost all three of my boys to this cancer, the last one 10 1/2 weeks ago. 

I feel for you, I am so sorry, your boy was so young.


----------



## robinrd

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## love never dies

I am sorry for your loss. So young and so sad.


----------



## Mjpar72

I am so very sorry. I lost my Birdie at 3 due to renal failure. Way too young. My sympathies on your painful loss.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Goldens are very resilient, many (like mine), show symptoms when the situation is advanced. Your choice, I believe, was compasionate. We don't want our fur babes to suffer and we are willing to take on the pain ourserlves by letting them go peacefully. I am no expert on medical issues but I know about loving and lossing a dog. I lost my furry angel 5 weeks ago after 13.5 years. I am so sorry, 3 years is short but it sounds like they were wonderful. You are in the right place for support and understanding. My heart goes to you and your family...


----------



## Karen519

*CharlieCooper*



Ylan's Mom said:


> Goldens are very resilient, many (like mine), show symptoms when the situation is advanced. Your choice, I believe, was compasionate. We don't want our fur babes to suffer and we are willing to take on the pain ourserlves by letting them go peacefully. I am no expert on medical issues but I know about loving and lossing a dog. I lost my furry angel 5 weeks ago after 13.5 years. I am so sorry, 3 years is short but it sounds like they were wonderful. You are in the right place for support and understanding. My heart goes to you and your family...


I agree with Ylan's Mom, you did the most loving things for CharlieCooper.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## LibertyME

Im so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## mudEpawz

im so sorry for your loss. way too young. run free


----------



## k0205

I"m so sorry for your loss. 3 is way too young to lose your dog.
I am wondering, did the vet do a post mortem exam? That would
have helped with some kind of diagnosis. I would think my vet would
want to do that unless I said no. Did yours ask to do that?
Can you get copies of the blood tests, etc. that they did? Maybe
armed with the test results you could go on line and see what you 
could find out. Did you get your dog from a breeder? If you did, 
you can call them and ask them if they have any experience with
similar symptoms. If they didn't they might know another breeder
who has dealt with something like what Charlie was experiencing. 

I'm so sorry again. I can't imagine how hard it was for you to
go through all that with Charlie. Know that he's not in pain and
knows he was loved and you did the best you could for him.
Having these wonderful dogs in our lives is such a blessing, even
if only for a short time. We would all like it to be for a much longer
time but the time you had with Charlie made you and him happy.
If all God gave him was 3 years I am happy he got to spend it with
you and your family. He was really loved for the short time he was here.
He touched you and your family and enriched your lives. What a 
great gift! I hope you get to the point where you can smile about
him and think good thoughts soon.


----------



## CharlieCooper

k0205 said:


> I"m so sorry for your loss. 3 is way too young to lose your dog.
> I am wondering, did the vet do a post mortem exam? That would
> have helped with some kind of diagnosis. I would think my vet would
> want to do that unless I said no. Did yours ask to do that?
> Can you get copies of the blood tests, etc. that they did? Maybe
> armed with the test results you could go on line and see what you
> could find out. Did you get your dog from a breeder? If you did,
> you can call them and ask them if they have any experience with
> similar symptoms. If they didn't they might know another breeder
> who has dealt with something like what Charlie was experiencing.
> 
> I'm so sorry again. I can't imagine how hard it was for you to
> go through all that with Charlie. Know that he's not in pain and
> knows he was loved and you did the best you could for him.
> Having these wonderful dogs in our lives is such a blessing, even
> if only for a short time. We would all like it to be for a much longer
> time but the time you had with Charlie made you and him happy.
> If all God gave him was 3 years I am happy he got to spend it with
> you and your family. He was really loved for the short time he was here.
> He touched you and your family and enriched your lives. What a
> great gift! I hope you get to the point where you can smile about
> him and think good thoughts soon.


Thank you so much LibertyME and mudEpawz.


k0205, thank you for your kind words. We didn't do an autopsy bc we didn't want them to tear him apart. As much as we wanted answers, I was glad to let him rest peacefully. We are friends with the breeder, Charlie was 1 of a litter of 8. Their litter was accidental, so she wasn't technically a breeder. We never got copies of the blood tests either. A vet in our family said she was certain it was some type of cancer, but he passed too quickly for us to figure out the specifics.

It does make us feel so much better knowing he had a happy 3 years here with us and he was loved more than I can ever imagine another family loving him. He was our baby and we did everything with him. I will gladly take 3 short, happy, fun, loving years with him than those 3 years without him. Thanks again, it means so much to hear such nice, thoughtful words from people. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

A little late, but I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Charlie Cooper, free of pain.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry for your loss of Charlie. You must be totally heartbroken. We lost our girl Daisy aged 3 aswell 18 months ago yesterday, and like you it all happened very quickly. Daisy went very picky with her food, this was the only symptom. After tests at the vets we were told she was in renal failure and we lost her within 2 weeks.

It's heartbreaking losing them at any age but when they're young you feel that they have been cheated of life. You had 3 lovely years with him so try and focus on the wonderful memories you made. He will live on in your heart forever.


----------



## Zuca's mom

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so unfair when they go so young. When you're ready to love again, this is an excellent place to find a rescue or get info on breeders, if you prefer. I know you have so much love to give.


----------



## CharlieCooper

Tayla's Mom said:


> A little late, but I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Charlie Cooper, free of pain.


Tayla's mom, thank you so much. I appreciate that so much.


----------



## CharlieCooper

HolDaisy said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Charlie. You must be totally heartbroken. We lost our girl Daisy aged 3 aswell 18 months ago yesterday, and like you it all happened very quickly. Daisy went very picky with her food, this was the only symptom. After tests at the vets we were told she was in renal failure and we lost her within 2 weeks.
> 
> It's heartbreaking losing them at any age but when they're young you feel that they have been cheated of life. You had 3 lovely years with him so try and focus on the wonderful memories you made. He will live on in your heart forever.


HolDaisy,

Thank you for your condolences. I am so sorry for the loss of your Daisy as well. I am sure it's still extremely hard and you miss her more every day. I'm finding it to be harder in a different way as the days go on. It is so sad that they both had to go so young. It's just not fair and does not make sense, but I am beginning to accept it somehow. At least we know they both went quickly, without pain, and they were still themselves rather than a drawn out, painful situation. That is the only bright side I see for us. I hope you are doing better and thank you for your kind words, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## CharlieCooper

Zuca's mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It is so unfair when they go so young. When you're ready to love again, this is an excellent place to find a rescue or get info on breeders, if you prefer. I know you have so much love to give.


Zuca's mom,

Thank you so much, I certainly do have a lot of love I know I can give to another dog in time. I will definitely be sticking around on this forum.. the support, advice, and people are amazing. I wish I knew about it sooner.


----------



## k0205

Again I am so sorry about your Charlie. I mentioned what happened to him and before I got much further reading your first post than your quote about his spleen and my breeder said cancer. She has been breeding Goldens for 25 years and keeps up on all the health information related to ghem. (MacIntosh Goldens in Indiana, Barb Stevens) Hemangiosarcoma is a very fast spreading type of cancer that starts in the liver or spleen. It spreads very rapidly and by the time you find out they have it, usually it is because it is beyond helping them. We can't feel their spleens to watch for tumors so until they show symptoms of the disease we don't know it is there. 

She also said that the muscles loss that you saw in his head was probably MMM, which he could have had a very slight case of that no one noticed until the cancer spread and his body was weakened. MMM is Masticatory Muscle Myositis. It is not all that common but it's around. She knew right away what it was. I believe it is genetic too. 

I am very sorry again about Charlie. You gave him a loving home for the time God gave him here. 
*
*


----------



## CharlieCooper

k0205 said:


> Again I am so sorry about your Charlie. I mentioned what happened to him and before I got much further reading your first post than your quote about his spleen and my breeder said cancer. She has been breeding Goldens for 25 years and keeps up on all the health information related to ghem. (MacIntosh Goldens in Indiana, Barb Stevens) Hemangiosarcoma is a very fast spreading type of cancer that starts in the liver or spleen. It spreads very rapidly and by the time you find out they have it, usually it is because it is beyond helping them. We can't feel their spleens to watch for tumors so until they show symptoms of the disease we don't know it is there.
> 
> She also said that the muscles loss that you saw in his head was probably MMM, which he could have had a very slight case of that no one noticed until the cancer spread and his body was weakened. MMM is Masticatory Muscle Myositis. It is not all that common but it's around. She knew right away what it was. I believe it is genetic too.
> 
> I am very sorry again about Charlie. You gave him a loving home for the time God gave him here.
> *
> *


k0205, I meant to respond to you weeks ago! thank you so much for the information, I looked into MMM and it really does look exactly like what Charlie had. very interesting that nobody ever caught it. yesterday marks 2 months since he passed, still miss him like crazy, but have been able to come to peace with the idea that there was nothing we could do. cancer is an evil thing. I just wish we had a few more good years, months, weeks, even days with him. thank you again, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## AmbikaGR

First time seeing this, sorry for the late response. 
They are never with us long enough but 3 years is a crime. I am so sorry!! Below is a link to a webpage that has helped comfort me at times such as this. 
If a necropsy was not performed you will never know for sure what happened. But your story is similar to that of my Kizmet, who was 15 months old when we lost her. She went literally from a healthy pup running her first agility trial - and Q'ing - and helping her to the bridge in a matter of 6 days. We did all the blood and albumin transfusions to no avail. After she was gone we learned that she had lymphoma blastic leukemia. She never stood a chance. Something I never heard of before nor since then. 


*THE STAR*


----------



## murphy1

Sorry for your loss, I know how awful it can be.


----------



## k0205

I'm so sorry again. I lost my German Shepherd when he was 10. I was really devastated as he was the first dog I had owned as an adult and raised from a puppy. It took me 6 years to be able to think about getting another dog. When I decided on a Golden after researching breeds, I spent 2 years looking for a breeder. My breeder, Macintosh Goldens in Indiana, is a very caring, responsible breeder. Barb only has 2 litters a year and the only dogs she will breed have had all of their health clearances and are at least 2-3 years old. I think that helps to see if any issues show up before breeding them. 

After getting a puppy from her, I wish I hadn't waited so long to get another dog. I thought that I would know when I was ready but the truth is that you never forget your dogs. They stay in your heart so for me, it was something I wish I had done sooner. I thought I would 'get over' my shepherd and know when it was time to get another dog but for me that didn't happen. When anything happens to Wilson, I won't wait very long to get another puppy. I will never forget Wilson or love him any less but it was more helpful for me to get over my shepherd once I had Wilson. That was just me though. Have you given any thought to getting another golden?


----------



## CharlieCooper

AmbikaGR said:


> First time seeing this, sorry for the late response.
> They are never with us long enough but 3 years is a crime. I am so sorry!! Below is a link to a webpage that has helped comfort me at times such as this.
> If a necropsy was not performed you will never know for sure what happened. But your story is similar to that of my Kizmet, who was 15 months old when we lost her. She went literally from a healthy pup running her first agility trial - and Q'ing - and helping her to the bridge in a matter of 6 days. We did all the blood and albumin transfusions to no avail. After she was gone we learned that she had lymphoma blastic leukemia. She never stood a chance. Something I never heard of before nor since then.
> 
> 
> *THE STAR*


AmbikaGR,

Thank you so much for the link. That is so sweet, it brought tears to my eyes. I know we all certainly never have enough time with our dogs, be it 3 years or 14. I am so sorry to hear about your Kizmet, it does sound so similar. It happened too soon to them both and it makes you feel terrible when you know there is nothing you can do and you have to watch your baby go so young. It's so very unfair. I'm so sorry you had to go through that, but your Kizmet had you by his side fighting for him and that's all that he could ever ask for.


----------



## CharlieCooper

k0205 said:


> I'm so sorry again. I lost my German Shepherd when he was 10. I was really devastated as he was the first dog I had owned as an adult and raised from a puppy. It took me 6 years to be able to think about getting another dog. When I decided on a Golden after researching breeds, I spent 2 years looking for a breeder. My breeder, Macintosh Goldens in Indiana, is a very caring, responsible breeder. Barb only has 2 litters a year and the only dogs she will breed have had all of their health clearances and are at least 2-3 years old. I think that helps to see if any issues show up before breeding them.
> 
> After getting a puppy from her, I wish I hadn't waited so long to get another dog. I thought that I would know when I was ready but the truth is that you never forget your dogs. They stay in your heart so for me, it was something I wish I had done sooner. I thought I would 'get over' my shepherd and know when it was time to get another dog but for me that didn't happen. When anything happens to Wilson, I won't wait very long to get another puppy. I will never forget Wilson or love him any less but it was more helpful for me to get over my shepherd once I had Wilson. That was just me though. Have you given any thought to getting another golden?


k0205,
I know what you mean. After Charlie passed, I said I never wanted another dog. I knew deep down it was only a matter of time. We put in an application for a golden retriever rescue and were called back within weeks after they found us what they said was the "perfect dog" for us. I was really hesitant, I still am, but we have had her for almost a week now. She is 2 but has been through so much, she was clearly abused and is extremely timid and shy. I feel like Charlie sent her to us so we could give her all the love we had and focus our attention away from the sadness of him passing. I know it will be hard for a long time and I know it won't take away the pain of him being gone, but I do think it's good for us. I am so glad you were able to open your heart again to a new dog, I know how hard it is. It almost feels like you're betraying them or letting them go. But it is a good thing. Thank you for the post it means a lot. I hope you are enjoying your new pup!


----------



## Jingers mom

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Charlie Cooper. So young and so sudden, my heart goes out to you. 

Run free Charlie Cooper, play in the rainbow fields at the bridge. My prayers are with you and your family.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaime2061

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart hurts each time I read these stories. Charlie was so young it's just so hard. Hopefully you can smile thinking of some goofy memories. Goldens really are amazing and touch your heart instantly.


----------



## Csmile3

I'm so sorry about your little boy. Way too young for sure.
We lost our golden girl a year ago and it all happened so suddenly. She had hermangiosarcoma of the spleen and it ruptured. One night she didn't eat and the next day I noticed she looked bloated and her gums were paler than they should be. Ran her straight to the vet and they said it was a bleeding tumor on her spleen. Probably slow small bleed so they let me bring her home that night to say goodbye and have an extra spoiled night with the family. They said if she got worse to call and bring her in right away. She really did well that night and her spirits the next morning were great. She was doing tricks and acting like a puppy again. We set the appt and when my child care was on the way here it must have ruptured. She threw up then couldn't even hold her head up because she got so weak suddenly. I carried her to the car and into the vet so she could pass. It all happened so fast, and without warning. She was 10 1/2. I will always cherish every moment we had with her. That was last July. Since then we lost our other 2 dogs too. All of them a different cancer. They were all within 3 months of age so we knew that they could start to all get sick at the same time. So sad to see them get sick and to carry their pain for them. Too much sickness and family members passing. We are getting a Goldie puppy next month and I hope we don't have to go through any illnesses for many years.
Once again my heart goes out to you and your pup. May the happy memories stay with you always.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gwendolynd60

Oh my gosh I never heard of this cancer until I lost my Samantha. One day she was playing, next day she fell against the wall . One week later she died from this same horrible cancer . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk

I am so sorry for your loss, and I know how deep your pain is losing one that age. I am sad to say we have heard of this much too often, and your guess is probably right, most likely hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## mybuddy

So sorry about your sweet Charlie.

It is amazing that I can feel so sad about a dog I have never met. His specialness extends over continents.

XO


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

So sorry for your loss. We lost our girl too...probably the same thing. Not very sick at all until the last 24 hours and then it was too late.

I feel your pain...much too young.


----------

